# missed conference



## Matchless (Oct 17, 2021)

hi i missed the conference Saturday where can i see the recording .


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 17, 2021)

I think here, but it's not been posted yet: https://www.youtube.com/c/diabetesuk/videos


----------



## Matchless (Oct 17, 2021)

OK thanks the info last year's is there il watch that and wait for 2021.


----------



## heasandford (Oct 23, 2021)

Matchless said:


> OK thanks the info last year's is there il watch that and wait for 2021.


did you find it, I got an email
*Where can I watch the Type 1 & Tech conference?*
Head to our *Type 1 and Tech playlist on YouTube* to watch or re-watch the conference sessions.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes i did find it thank you.


----------

